# AGP GART DRI Intel drivers Xfree ...

## remix

In my latest attempt at having a fully functional working linux box, i've found some information that may lead me to the answer to my two month Intel 82865G video card frustration.

again, the problem is, x wont start wtih 24bit color depth at all, or with 16 bit color depth at a higher resolution than 800x600.

i've tried to recompile my kernel with the i810 video drivers built in, and still the same results. then as modules, i'm guessing i have to modprobe i810, but it says it can't find the module i810, i don't really know what i'm doing. maybe i'm doing it wrong.

i've found that maybe my BIOS doesn't support initial video buffer greater than 1mb. when i checked it out, i changed it to 8mb, same results.

so i checked out the Intel website.

http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/sb/CS-010512.htm

and Downloaded the dripkg. still don't really know what i'm doing, but there are instructions.

when i tried to run the script.

i get this error.

ERROR: Kernel modules did not compile

The DRI drivers cannot be installed without the latest kernel modules.

Installation will be aborted. See the dri.log file for information on

what went wrong.

i think if i get these drivers to install, i might get better results, as the website suggests.

has anyone ever successfully installed these drivers or know how i can get X to work on a higher resolution than 800x600 and 24-bit mode?

thanks in advance,

any help will be greatly appreciated, it has been well over 2 months now of messing with configs with no success, its not really that frustrating cause i'm persistent and determined to get this to work, i really hope 'trying to get my gentoo to work properly' won't take over a year.   :Confused: 

----------

## idkwiam187

Go here and follow the directions under the CVS section:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Download

Then go here and follow the instructions to build the drivers:

http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building

This will get you the latest DRI drivers for Xfree/Xorg.  I just did this for my 2.6.7 kernel and Intel 845G today and I can finally play NWN   :Very Happy: 

BTW: The drivers from Intel have actually given me more trouble than the 3rd party drivers, for what its worth.

EDIT: I am currently running at 24bpp at 1024x768. Plus some more information could help us other Gentooers out here, like your kernel, xorg.conf (or the equivalent for XFree), and whether agpgart/drm is compiled in/made as a module.

----------

## remix

ok i went through the whole thing, and i get pretty much the same results. i still can't start x in 24 mode. actually, i don't know the differnce between 16 and 24, i MAY be in 24 bpp but at 640x480 resolution, because thats the only mode i could have when i used to run kde. is there a way to check what color bit depth and resolution your are currently in?

anyway the modules seem to load fine, but when i startx it says failed to load i830 because there is none. so here is my dmesg output, the relevant portion,  XF86Config that i try to use and the X error log.

dmesg:

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 431M

agpgart: Detected 892K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xe8000000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

XF86Config:

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

#    Load 	"v4l"	 # video for linux

    Load	"extmod"  

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

    Chipset	"Intel 865"

    Driver     "i830"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "myVideoCard"

    Driver      "i830"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "myVideoCard"

    Monitor     "myMonitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600" "1280x1024" "1024x768" 

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Error log:

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.99.12, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

	compiled for 4.3.99.12, module version = 1.0.0

	ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "i830"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module i830

(II) UnloadModule: "i830"

(EE) Failed to load module "i830" (module does not exist, 0)

Fatal server error:

no screens found

what does your XF86Config (or equivalent) look like?

is mine wrong? i tried many different variations, but not all.

xdm works when i have the mode set to 16 and the driver set to i810 (in myVideoCard). but when i startx, it errors out.

----------

## Jazz

Ok compiled the drivers sucessfully..

Umm i wanted to know whether i'll have to go thru the entire process everytime i recompile the kernel ? or change to a new kernel..

Can this be avoided ?

Bye,

Jazz

----------

## Jazz

Ok after much shit i got the latst drivers from cvs as mentioned in the Building page mentioned above in the thread.....

But i just realised that Intel has already released a newer version of their drivers.. viz 20040607 version, and i got the 20040506 version  from the cvs..

My glxinfo :-

```

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control,

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig,

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: 2d3D, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 845G 20040506 x86/MMX/SSE2

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix,

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_copy_texture,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_histogram,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3,

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_packed_pixels,

    GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip,

    GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_INGR_blend_func_separate,

    GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_texture_rectangle,

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Note :- even the MESA has been upgraded  :Twisted Evil:  , i tried compiling the Intel Drivers but it gives me a error..

```

rm -f *.o *.ko dristat drmstat .depend .*.flags .*.d .*.cmd

make: *** No rule to make target `gdg.ko'.  Stop.

```

Any ideas ?

Bye,

Jazz

----------

## idkwiam187

Remix: Here is my xorg.conf (note at this time that the XF86Config and xorg.conf files are pretty much interchangable).  The one thing I noticed that may be the most crucial is you might need to uncomment the line for VideoRam under the "myVideoCard" device section.  I have the "i810" driver in my configuration, although I have both the i810 and i830 modules started in /etc/modules.autoload.d so I don't know if this makes a difference.

Also, I don't know whether this makes a difference or not, but I left my "Standard VGA" device configuration pretty much untouched.  You may also need to add a section to the bottom of your config similar to mine:

```

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

That sets the proper permissions to allow non-root users access to DRI.

Jazz: Unless you want to upgrade the CVS sources, all you have to do is recompile the drivers for a kernel change/upgrade.  Also, AFAIK, the Intel dripkg comes with an install script (install.sh).  If you were compiling by hand, try using the given script.  I'll give the Intel drivers another shot and see if I have any problems.

EDIT: *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DIRECT RENDERING OPEN SOURCE PROJECT  -  DRIVER INSTALLATION SCRIPT
> 
> [ http://dri.sourceforge.net ]
> ...

 

It seems the Intel drivers aren't as up-to-date as it seems.                                                                       

Good luck to both of you!

----------

## Jazz

Umm, for compiling the cvs drivers i followed the guide at http://dri.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/moin.cgi/Building , but for compiling the drivers from intel.com i used the install script lets see how it goes for you   :Wink: 

Bye,

Jazz

----------

## Jazz

```

DIRECT RENDERING OPEN SOURCE PROJECT  -  DRIVER INSTALLATION SCRIPT

[ http://dri.sourceforge.net ]

==========================================================================

Welcome to the DRI Driver Installation Script

The package you downloaded is for the following driver:

Driver Name    : i830

Description    : Intel i830/i845 Driver

Architecture   :

Build Date     : 20040628

Kernel Module  : i830

Optional Information

Driver Version      :

Special Description :

Press ENTER to continue or CTRL-C to exit.
```

This is what i got ! use the drivers from http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/

Infact the latest drivers as of this moment are http://www.freedesktop.org/~dri/snapshots/i830-20040629-linux.i386.tar.bz2

I hope that helps

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## idkwiam187

My mistake Jazz, I thought you were talking about the Intel drivers offered through Intel's official website (from which my quoted build date is taken).

----------

## remix

thanks for the tip jazz. do you happen to know which directory Xfree looks for drivers, that i can put i830 in? 

because its not working using i810 and just manually loading the i830 module.

i get the same results.

i have a feeling that if XFree finds it and loads it when i add it in my XFree86Conf, it will work, or at least i'll get better results.

----------

## Jazz

My lsmod output:-

```

Module                  Size  Used by

i830                   76068  2

lm85                   19972  0

i2c_sensor              2560  1 lm85

ohci_hcd               18436  0

i2c_i801                7056  0

ehci_hcd               27780  0

Win4Lin               289768  8

mki_adapter            37860  1 Win4Lin

uhci_hcd               28432  0

intel_agp              16796  1

agpgart                26536  4 intel_agp

usbcore                96992  5 ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

vfat                   11904  3

fat                    38976  1 vfat

ntfs                   83536  1

```

Umm acc to the DRI Building guide the location for xfree should be the same as Xorg's as u gotta put the compiled modules in the /lib/modules/$KERNEL/kernel/drivers/char/drm, where $KERNEL is the kernel you built against., ..

And as a tip unmerge the opengl-update before compiling from the cvs, gentoo's opengl-update system has known bugs with pointing to the right path for the libs..

Umm, i would again suggest you to read the Building page at the DRI wiki that i linked above.. that should get u started..

BYe,

Jazz

----------

## Guard][an

 *Jazz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Note :- even the MESA has been upgraded  , i tried compiling the Intel Drivers but it gives me a error..
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I have the same problem

I compiled gentoo, kernel 2.6.7

I emerged xfree , and tried to use fluxbox

Then i saw transparency was not working, surely because of the improper video driver

I downloaded the official dripkg from intel, tried the MESA upgrade and still get the same error message ...

anyone succeeded in compiling it ?

thx

----------

